# Rating dropped from 5 to 4.58 in one night



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

I had about 50 trips under my belt. Before last night I had 16 out of 16 5 star rated. Kids here in Lexington were out in full force to get drunk before college starts on Wed. Because only a few bars open on Monday night, surging were 2x-4x constantly which doesn't normally happen in this small college town even during the weekends. Now i have 16 out of 19 5 starts and rating is at 4.58. I calculated, 2 people gave me 2 stars and 1 person gave me 1 star last night. I didn't recall any thing out of ordinary and pax seem to enjoy their trips with me. I suspect they got pissed when they realized their final amount include mostly surging price. Is Uber going to deactivate me? if they are, I'm thinking to go minimum and below in the next few trips because honestly I don't care if they deactivate me. Some drunk guy broke my rear seat belt tensioner last weekend and Uber hasn't replied back my claim even I followed up twice. Feels like they are trying to avoid my reimbursement.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to Uber!! You are driving for the pleasure of abuse and a pittance.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol...Stay away from the drunk crowd until you get a little more expirence. They'll reek havoc on your car & that precious rating if you can't properly deal with them & from reading your post, sounds like you're not properly equipped. Under no circumstance's should people be damaging your vehicle. Not worth it for minimum wage & Uber will be dropping rates in your city very soon. Is all that worth it for 3rd world pay rates?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

howo3579 said:


> I had about 50 trips under my belt. Before last night I had 16 out of 16 5 star rated. Kids here in Lexington were out in full force to get drunk before college starts on Wed. Because only a few bars open on Monday night, surging were 2x-4x constantly which doesn't normally happen in this small college town even during the weekends. Now i have 16 out of 19 5 starts and rating is at 4.58. I calculated, 2 people gave me 2 stars and 1 person gave me 1 star last night. I didn't recall any thing out of ordinary and pax seem to enjoy their trips with me. I suspect they got pissed when they realized their final amount include mostly surging price. Is Uber going to deactivate me? if they are, I'm thinking to go minimum and below in the next few trips because honestly I don't care if they deactivate me. Some drunk guy broke my rear seat belt tensioner last weekend and Uber hasn't replied back my claim even I followed up twice. Feels like they are trying to avoid my reimbursement.


Keep picking up college kids. They'll have you deactivated in a week. Plenty of threads on here about it. It's now fashionable to eff with uber drivers. Get used to it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Your math's just a little bit off. With a 4.58, you earned seven stars in the final three rides. So that's a (3 + 3 + 1) or a (4 + 2 + 1) or a (2 + 2 + 3) or a (5 + 1 + 1). In other words, it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## renworb (Jul 21, 2015)

They won't deactivate you this early in your uber "career" for a drop in ratings.
Do the best you can, relax and don't worry about it. As far as the other issue is concerned, good luck. From what I've read here, odds are pretty slim you'll ever get reimbursed a dime.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

It's actually not a big deal because I'm thinking to quit ubering anyway. The reason i signed up is because its supposed to be a ridesharing app which means I get to pick the passengers who are going the same direction I'm going. Now they are treating their "ic" like slave taxi employees without having to invest in the machines and taxi regulation. I have no interest to be part of the scam. Lyft on the other hand, tho the rate isn't much different, has nicer customers that I don't mind driving every once a while when I'm bored.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

As others have said.. stay away from drunk kids. Don't even let them in your car. Also, it's not possible to keep a perfect 5.0 and here us why...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/5-star-rating-system-explained-abusive-riders-have-7x-more-votes-than-good-riders


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't do college's period! Short rides literally across the street, two miles down the street or around tge corner.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

McLovin said:


> Keep picking up college kids. They'll have you deactivated in a week. Plenty of threads on here about it. It's now fashionable to eff with uber drivers. Get used to it.


Talk about effing with Uber drivers. Every now and then after I drop off in a residential area, I'll receive a ping and head toward the house. After a few mins and a few miles driving toward that place, I get the rider cancel. I know it's someone barely out of their teens.


----------



## Uberinian (Jan 11, 2016)

]


ATL2SD said:


> Lol...Stay away from the drunk crowd until you get a little more expirence. They'll reek havoc on your car & that precious rating if you can't properly deal with them & from reading your post, sounds like you're not properly equipped. Under no circumstance's should people be damaging your vehicle. Not worth it for minimum wage & Uber will be dropping rates in your city very soon. Is all that worth it for 3rd world pay rates?


I'm surprised drunk people are even conscious enough to leave 5 Stat ratings. They're probably leaving 1 stars thinking it's 5


----------



## Guber Pyle (Mar 8, 2016)

howo3579 said:


> I had about 50 trips under my belt. Before last night I had 16 out of 16 5 star rated. Kids here in Lexington were out in full force to get drunk before college starts on Wed. Because only a few bars open on Monday night, surging were 2x-4x constantly which doesn't normally happen in this small college town even during the weekends. Now i have 16 out of 19 5 starts and rating is at 4.58. I calculated, 2 people gave me 2 stars and 1 person gave me 1 star last night. I didn't recall any thing out of ordinary and pax seem to enjoy their trips with me. I suspect they got pissed when they realized their final amount include mostly surging price. Is Uber going to deactivate me? if they are, I'm thinking to go minimum and below in the next few trips because honestly I don't care if they deactivate me. Some drunk guy broke my rear seat belt tensioner last weekend and Uber hasn't replied back my claim even I followed up twice. Feels like they are trying to avoid my reimbursement.


48 rides in 3 days and last night wiyh 28 rides my rating went from 5 to 4.69 with no negative comments and 21 5/Stars out of 26 ratings. This rating system will likely have me in deactivation zone in a day or two. Perhaps I need to get some caviar and keep some crackers and cheese and have some grey poupon placed neatly on a silver platter from now on and put my CD in with a subliminal message whispering 5 5 5 5 5.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

They will probably deactivate you for not having a working seat belt before low ratings.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If I'm a passenger and you don't have a properly functioning seat belt.. You're getting 1 star and a complaint to uber regarding unsafe vehicle.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

renworb said:


> They won't deactivate you this early in your uber "career" for a drop in ratings.
> Do the best you can, relax and don't worry about it. As far as the other issue is concerned, good luck. From what I've read here, odds are pretty slim you'll ever get reimbursed a dime.


That was the back in the day theory. There are lots of post where even newbies are getting deactivated afters 25 trips if they drop to a 4.6.


----------



## howo3579 (Dec 8, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> If I'm a passenger and you don't have a properly functioning seat belt.. You're getting 1 star and a complaint to uber regarding unsafe vehicle.


yes give me 1 star for a broken rear seat belt. What nerd wears seat belt in the back seat anyway? Oh don't forget to complain to Uber. You'd be doing me a favor.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

howo3579 said:


> yes give me 1 star for a broken rear seat belt. What nerd wears seat belt in the back seat anyway? Oh don't forget to complain to Uber. You'd be doing me a favor.


Not sure what the laws are in your state, but in my state rear pax are required to wear seat belts.


----------



## bwchubb (Mar 29, 2017)

howo3579 said:


> I had about 50 trips under my belt. Before last night I had 16 out of 16 5 star rated. Kids here in Lexington were out in full force to get drunk before college starts on Wed. Because only a few bars open on Monday night, surging were 2x-4x constantly which doesn't normally happen in this small college town even during the weekends. Now i have 16 out of 19 5 starts and rating is at 4.58. I calculated, 2 people gave me 2 stars and 1 person gave me 1 star last night. I didn't recall any thing out of ordinary and pax seem to enjoy their trips with me. I suspect they got pissed when they realized their final amount include mostly surging price. Is Uber going to deactivate me? if they are, I'm thinking to go minimum and below in the next few trips because honestly I don't care if they deactivate me. Some drunk guy broke my rear seat belt tensioner last weekend and Uber hasn't replied back my claim even I followed up twice. Feels like they are trying to avoid my reimbursement.


hello i have a similar experience...do you have a formula how to make the calculation, and if so would you pass it on.

thanks in advance
bwchubb


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol...Stay away from the drunk crowd until you get a little more expirence. They'll reek havoc on your car & that precious rating if you can't properly deal with them & from reading your post, sounds like you're not properly equipped. Under no circumstance's should people be damaging your vehicle. Not worth it for minimum wage & Uber will be dropping rates in your city very soon. Is all that worth it for 3rd world pay rates?


I know 3rd world people rioting for pay that is way more than uber. This is worst that anything even poor sick counties make


----------



## Paxhole_supreme (May 4, 2017)

Darrell said:


> That was the back in the day theory. There are lots of post where even newbies are getting deactivated afters 25 trips if they drop to a 4.6.


Deactivated for a 4.6 that's crazy, this rating system is completely flawed anyone can give you a one star because they didn't like how you changed a lane or some stupid stuff that's of no significance god forbid traffic is bad!


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Paxhole_supreme said:


> Deactivated for a 4.6 that's crazy, this rating system is completely flawed anyone can give you a one star because they didn't like how you changed a lane or some stupid stuff that's of no significance god forbid traffic is bad!


Do you pick up pax under 4.6? I don't unless it's a good surge so why is it ridiculous for a driver to maintain above 4.6. Like most people have said, don't pick up college kids or in bad neighborhoods and your rating will go up. Once you have plenty of rated trips under your belt then a bad rating here and there doesn't hurt you at all.


----------



## Damascus1d (Jan 2, 2017)

Don't worry about ratings things are getting worse by the day i used to make $170 on Saturday night, last night was a Saturday and i made $0 because it didn't surge until after 2 am and when it did surge after 2am I turned the app on and got a ping from 25 minutes away with no surge,didn't accept of course, the second and third riders canceled so I just said f?$/ [email protected] went home , didn't make a penny,I don't drive without a surge never mind on a Saturday night having to deal with drunks


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

Avoid accept pax with rating lower than 4.8 or pool. Your rating should go up, did you had any comment from rider (complain), Navigation usually is first thing they complain.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

"Get back to work you prols!" Travesty Kalanick


----------

